# Best Vintage Lathes



## mwill135 (Nov 19, 2020)

Curious how folks would rank lathes in terms of desirability. I know that is a loaded question so here is what I'm looking for. Give me your top 3-4 lathes in terms of quality etc.. I have a small SB, but would like to get a bigger (floor model) lathe as a project. I have been looking at some SB 16in lathes, my brother tells me if I'm going to do it go big - ie. Hendey (and when I say big I'm not saying size but quality). So give me your top/desirable old lathes. Thanks


----------



## MrWhoopee (Nov 19, 2020)

Mori-Seiki (and clones), Clausing-Colchester, Monarch 10EE, Hardinge HLV


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 19, 2020)

OOh this could be a long thread- there are lots of good big old lathes.  Depends on your requirements for "good" and "old"
Lodge and Shipley,  LeBlond,  Bradford come to mind
-Mark


----------



## NCjeeper (Nov 19, 2020)

Monarch
American Pacemaker
LeBlond
L&S.


----------



## Chipper5783 (Nov 19, 2020)

Availability would be the #1 consideration.  If it is not available - then it really does not matter how wonderful a machine it is.  Of course, for a price pretty well anything you can imagine is available any time you want it (but when lots of $$$ is needed, then it is not really a factor here on HM).  There are many nice import machines (European, Japan, Tiawan etc).  My suggestion is that you don't sweat the brand name.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 19, 2020)

MrWhoopee said:


> Mori-Seiki (and clones), Clausing-Colchester, Monarch 10EE, Hardinge HLV


I'm glad to see my Clausing Colchester in your top picks!!
The Monarch 10EE seems to be a very popular lathe, to me the 20-30" bed seems a bit restrictive.
The clones for the classics aren't bad either.
I'm familiar with the Cadillac which is a Korean made clone of Mori.
Also Whacheon/Hwacheon and Webb.

I got lucky when I bought my lathe.
Once you find a lathe that you think will suit your needs there are several things to look for.
For example, spindle bearings on my lathe would be over $3,000 and I would have to replace them myself. I'm not comfortable doing that.
There are so many other things to check before you lay down the cash.
Sourcing, inspecting and moving a lathe is an exciting event.


----------



## pontiac428 (Nov 19, 2020)

I like machines that do metric and standard-
Nardini, SAG, TOS, Republic


----------



## kb58 (Nov 19, 2020)

Agree with the comment about availability, which translates into shipping expense. For older used lathes of the above brands, the purchase price will be $2k-$10K depending on brand and condition. But everyone ignores the potentially huge shipping expense, which will be thousands on its own.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Nov 19, 2020)

Ooh, ooh! LeBlonde, yes!

Admittedly the 10EE and HLV are not in the big class, I just love 'em.


----------



## projectnut (Nov 19, 2020)

Personally I think you're going to find a 16" machine is a bit large for most work.  They do come in handy on a rare occasion, but they are also clumsy for 90%+ of the work.  I used 16" LeBlond machine on and off for years at work, however most work was done on the 13" one sitting next to it.  Keep in mind that larger machines generally turn slower than the smaller ones.  It's not often you want a 16" diameter hunk of steel turning at 2,000+ rpm.

I would look for something in the 13" range.  There are a lot of good machines in that category, and they're less expensive to purchase, tool up and maintain.  You might want to add Sheldon to your list  The R series machines (in my opinion) are every bit as capable as any top end LeBlond or Monarch. 

Personally I have a Sheldon MW-56-P and have been more than satisfied with it.  I found it in Chicago through a member on another board.  The machine itself was completely rebuilt, including grinding the bed and cross slide.  I did put about $200.00 into it  after I had it about a year to rebuild the unique drive system.  The drive is a Worthington AllSpeed which is similar to a reeves drive.  The speed changes are accomplished by a fast and slow button (2 lower buttons on the control station) that control a gear motor that opens and closes the variable sheaves.  Speeds can be changed on the fly with a mere push of a button.


The price was right and the quality of the machine is excellent.  I have less than $3,000.00 into in including the drive upgrade and tooling.  It came with 2, 3 jaw chucks, a 4 jaw chuck, a 5C collet system, a BXA quick change tool post, a steady rest, a follow rest, a face plate, a couple live centers, a couple drill chucks, and other assorted goodies.

Here's a picture of it as it sits in my shop today:


----------



## Braeden P (Nov 19, 2020)

hardinge monarch lodge and shiply leblond.


----------



## NC Rick (Nov 19, 2020)

I love me some Mori-Swiki...  
the old 10" lathe I had was too small for a lot of things I do.  My 15 x 60 is good but I have NEVER needed the 60" length.  It's not in the way (i like the pun) but an ideal size to me would be a 14x42 with an extra large spindle ID.  I presently have 2 1/8" through but more would be much better.  I find the big chucks to be great for swallowing bigger parts.


----------



## mwill135 (Nov 19, 2020)

WOW, awesome responses. Not what I was expecting. I'm learning quite a bit. Some replies to some of the posts. Yes 16 is a bit big - I agree a nice 13 would be ideal. Surprised Hendey or Axelson didn't make the list. Also, no one spoke up for South Bend? Monarch, Leblond and Hardinge seem popular. Some names I didn't recognize - I'll have to research. One concern I have is my ability. A SB seems pretty straightforward. The Monarch seems really complicated (electrically).


----------



## Braeden P (Nov 19, 2020)

mwill135 said:


> WOW, awesome responses. Not what I was expecting. I'm learning quite a bit. Some replies to some of the posts. Yes 16 is a bit big - I agree a nice 13 would be ideal. Surprised Hendey or Axelson didn't make the list. Also, no one spoke up for South Bend? Monarch, Leblond and Hardinge seem popular. Some names I didn't recognize - I'll have to research. One concern I have is my ability. A SB seems pretty straightforward. The Monarch seems really complicated (electrically).


sb are good just that they cant beat really good quality and south bend would be my 5 choice.


----------



## projectnut (Nov 19, 2020)

Hendy made excellent machines, however they are usually out of this world expensive, and as mentioned generally in the realm of unobtanium.

South Bend machines on the other hand have never been high on my list.  We had a 10" in the shop and it rarely got used.  It didn't have the power, rigidity, or bed length for many of the parts we made.  It might have been a desirable machine under different circumstances, but for the type of work we did, you knew you were the low man in the pecking order when you got relegated to having to use the South Bend.  A lot of people do seem to like them, and I think that's part of what keeps the prices up.  I looked at a 13" model when I was shopping, but decided the Sheldon was a better machine for the money


----------



## Nogoingback (Nov 19, 2020)

Chipper5783 said:


> Availability would be the #1 consideration.  If it is not available - then it really does not matter how wonderful a machine it is.  Of course, for a price pretty well anything you can imagine is available any time you want it (but when lots of $$$ is needed, then it is not really a factor here on HM).  There are many nice import machines (European, Japan, Tiawan etc).  My suggestion is that you don't sweat the brand name.



Chipper makes an excellent point. Any one of the brands listed here are good quality machines, but what
 will matter with these older machines is availability, condition, tooling and budget.  You could get lucky and find the "perfect" machine, or you could wait forever for it to turn up.


----------



## Chipper5783 (Nov 19, 2020)

There is no perfect machine.  With careful selection - I think you could get to "the perfect lathe" with three lathes ('er make that four - at least, but given availability constraints probably 5 lathes of different categories would be needed), . . .  .  Do I hear six . . . .


----------



## middle.road (Nov 19, 2020)

This South Bend back in January caught my eye. It went for $3600


----------



## 682bear (Nov 19, 2020)

I have a South Bend 14 ½, and 2 Hendeys... a 12 and a 14.

My 12" Hendey was made in 1919... 101 years old and still runs wonderfully... I am in the process of refurbishing the 14".

My list would include Hendey, Lodge and Shipley, Monarch, Leblond, etc... not necessarily in that order.

As far as the South Bend lathes... I love mine, it runs great, will do anything I need to do, IMO, it wouldn't be in my top 5... maybe #6...

-Bear


----------



## kb58 (Nov 19, 2020)

middle.road said:


> This South Bend back in January caught my eye. It went for $3600
> 
> View attachment 344738


But what would it have cost to get it to your shop?


----------



## Superburban (Nov 20, 2020)

Also keep in mind if you need parts, the rarer machine will be harder to find parts.


----------



## middle.road (Nov 20, 2020)

kb58 said:


> But what would it have cost to get it to your shop?


A long day traveling to NC, probably around $150-170 for fuel, plus lunch, maybe dinner also.
Oddly enough loading was provided.


----------

